# KEL-LITE INDUSTRIES



## Cosmo7809

Last weekend my neighbor was holding a garage sale. As I was getting into the car a long mag-lite looking item caught my eye. When I walked up to the table there was a beatup 5 D cell KEL-LITE for 2$. Ofcourse without question I bought it(working or not, know what it was) I know the neighbor was a NYC transit police officer so I knew the light has a lot of history. When I bought batteries the light fired up as if it was brand new the day it was bought, intact with the space bulb in the tail cap. Upon googleing(sp?) the light it now ranges from 50-75$ sometimes even more. I would say it was a good catch. Anyone know more about the light? Heres some pics


----------



## Mike 208

The Kel-Lite was the "original" metal police flashlight, coming out in the late 60's/early 70's. Production stopped circa 1979. You have what appears to be a late production model, with a medium head (Kel-Lites had 3 head sizes [small, large and medium], giving the user the choice of either a spot, flood or "in-between" beam). You also have the 3-position switch (off, intermittent and constant); the first models had a simple plastic slide switch, and the last models had a push button "forward" click switch (like a MagLite). I have several models (both "C" and "D" models) around the house. IMHO, you have a good piece of flashlight history.


----------



## ABTOMAT

Kel-Lite was founded 1968-69, Don Keller left in 1972 and the company moved from Covina to Barstow, eventually went under and was bought out by Streamlight around 1983.

The metal combination switches started about 1976 and the medium head followed. Yours is probably towards to the end of the production run due to the knurled tailcap. Those were late on the scene. Also could be a replacement part--they were sold as spares.

The market prices of these things have been going up over the last couple years due to a couple very determined collectors, now it's fairly crazy. Ones that are for sale out of the spotlight (no pun intended) rarely attact much action and are usually $10 flashlights.

About a third of these are Kel-Lites, although the photo's now almost two years out of date.


----------



## Aluminous

There didn't seem to be a consolidated history of Kel-Lite anywhere, so I decided to try to piece one together.

1968 -- Kel-Lite Industries Inc. company is founded in Covina, California by Donald A. Keller, a former Deputy Sheriff with the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department. Basically invents heavy-duty aluminum flashlights. 

~1972 -- Kel-Lite moves to Barstow, California.

1972 -- Donald Keller leaves Kel-Lite (goes on to work at various other companies designing flashlights, including Brinkmann, Mag-Lite, and ASP). Norman C. Nelson takes over as president of Kel-Lite.

1983 -- Kel-Lite is acquired by Streamlight.

1994 April -- Kel-Lite Industries Inc. is re-formed in Fort Worth, Texas (under KLS Enviro Resources Inc.) to acquire the business, assets, and manufacturing machinery of G. T. Price Products Inc., a defunct/insolvent flashlight manufacturer in Los Angeles, California.

1996 Feb -- Kel-Lite is acquired by Nordic Industries Inc.

~2003 -- Nordic Industries goes out of business.


Photos:
http://kel-lite911.com/default.aspx
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlights_list.cfm?method=browse&brand=Kel-Lite


----------



## Cosmo7809

Wow thanks guys, those pictures were great.


----------



## ABTOMAT

At some early point, Kel-Lite was located in San Dimas. Or at least had manufacturing there.

In addition to flashlights, Kel-Lite also made police batons, a yawara stick, the first revolver speedloader (Kel-Lite FirePower,) and a line of indoor plastic training ammunition (True-Blue.) Later on, they joined forces with Safariland for distribution purposes.

After Streamlight bought them the location was known as "Streamlight West." They sold slightly updated versions of Kel-Lite's final pushbutton design for a few years. First called the "Kel-Lite II" and then the "Excalibur." Streamlight also used a collection what I assume were leftover '70s era Kel-Lite parts to make a weird little 2C light with a twist bezel.

Another semi-realted fun flashlight fact: Both Kel-Lite and Mag-Lite had brands of flashlight they sold through industrial channels. Kel-Lites was "Stud-Lite" and Mag-Lite's was "Vari-Beam." The SL was off-the-shelf but the VB was done in electric blue and silver anodizing. It was supposed to be easy to find in a cluttered shop or vehicle. I assume both brands were dropped for the same reason--not many people were buying an unfamiliar name attached to a known company.


----------



## Aluminous

ABTOMAT said:


> Both Kel-Lite and Mag-Lite had brands of flashlight they sold through industrial channels. Kel-Lites was "Stud-Lite" and Mag-Lite's was "Vari-Beam." The SL was off-the-shelf but the VB was done in electric blue and silver anodizing.



Cool... are those what the two blue flashlights in your photo are?


----------



## ABTOMAT

Yes. I also have a Stud-Lite. It's basically a circe-'77 Kel-Lite.


----------



## qarawol

My little Kel-Lite collection...









Njoy...


----------



## lctorana

Aluminous said:


> ...1994 April -- Kel-Lite Industries Inc. is re-formed in Fort Worth, Texas...
> 1996 Feb -- Kel-Lite is acquired by Nordic Industries Inc.
> ~2003 -- Nordic Industries goes out of business.


So when was the last Kel-Lite made?


----------



## novice

Hi,
I have been 'lurking' here for the past year or so. I have learned a lot, but don't feel qualified to weigh in very often.
I bought a 4-C Kel-lite in 1976 to take with me on a somewhat extended overseas trip. It has what I think is the 'medium' head, and sliding black plastic switch. I kind of lost track of it until recently, when I decided that I wanted to make it more functional, even though it is just going to be a long-runtime backup car light, next to the spare tire. First I put in a 1-watt 'flange socket' led 'bulb' (although I wish there was something a little bit brighter). Then after reading a thread about aspheric lenses, and noticing how completely scratched my original plastic lens was, I measured the diameter, and found a workable aspheric lens from Surplusshed. I put an O-ring on top of the lens rim, and a really big O-ring to fill in the gap because the bezel doesn't close down completely. The entire thing looks funky as heck, but it works, and I like giving older things a new life. Any suggestions on how I might make this thing brighter? Thanks!


----------



## xcel730

Sick collection



ABTOMAT said:


> Kel-Lite was founded 1968-69, Don Keller left in 1972 and the company moved from Covina to Barstow, eventually went under and was bought out by Streamlight around 1983.
> 
> The metal combination switches started about 1976 and the medium head followed. Yours is probably towards to the end of the production run due to the knurled tailcap. Those were late on the scene. Also could be a replacement part--they were sold as spares.
> 
> The market prices of these things have been going up over the last couple years due to a couple very determined collectors, now it's fairly crazy. Ones that are for sale out of the spotlight (no pun intended) rarely attact much action and are usually $10 flashlights.
> 
> About a third of these are Kel-Lites, although the photo's now almost two years out of date.


----------



## SG688

I've not seen the optional D-ring end cap mentioned. 











The stud for the D-ring is simply threaded and screwed into the cap.







Tangentially, Kel-Lite benefitted from the early Mag-Num Star focusing system. You don't adjust the position of the reflector, you adjust the bulb - by adding thin "spacers" as needed. Each bulb was provided with one 0.005" and four 0.010" spacers.

Trial and error. You had to be dedicated.

The pricetag on the back of the box is $7.99 - and that would have been around 1980 +/-.






http://www.imageocean.net/


----------



## SG688

I dug deeper in my parts bin. This Streamlight Nova lamp also came with the focusing spacers.


----------



## ABTOMAT

The Nova lamps are the ones I'm familiar with. I hadn't seen an early Mag lamp like that before.

The Tru-Grit light (early Kel-Lite knockoff) featured a screw-in tailcap ring similar to that. You could thread it into the inside for storage purposes. No spare lamp pocket. I'm unsure of the dates involved so I'm not sure who had it first. Kel-Lite had them by at least 1972, I believe.


----------



## SG688

I bought my D-ring cap in 1977-78 --probably from a police supply store. No way to know if it was new or 'old stock' then.

You've inspired me so I'm scanning my inserts and catalogs. Interested? I also have 1979 Safariland and 1976 Bianchi catalogs.

Circa 1974 instructions from the box.







Circa 1982.


----------



## Kel-Lite 911

Hi, I would be very interested in any Kel-lite or Bianchi, LA Screw Prod.sales and production information you would be willing to share....Thanks Russell Kel-lite911.com


----------



## Bimmerboy

Cosmo7809 said:


>



Now, if THAT isn't one of the best images I've ever seen on CPF!...


----------



## Aluminous

SG688 said:


> I bought my D-ring cap in 1977-78 --probably from a police supply store. No way to know if it was new or 'old stock' then.
> 
> You've inspired me so I'm scanning my inserts and catalogs. Interested? I also have 1979 Safariland and 1976 Bianchi catalogs.
> 
> Circa 1974 instructions from the box.
> http://www.imageocean.net/images/sr2n0ma0ggvlr1nw4lm.jpg
> 
> Circa 1982.
> http://www.imageocean.net/images/jw66313uqs34muz296up.jpg



I'd just like to say "bravo" for having saved these (for 30 years, in good condition) and posting them. :twothumbs


----------



## SG688

Thank you. First, the 1979 Safariland catalog. .... partial reposting in 2018 ...

















































D Ring end cap


----------



## SG688

http://www.imageocean.net/


----------



## SG688

The mid 1980's abomination calling itself a Kel-Lite.
I had a 4 D-cell. It had the hated reverse clickie switch.
I gave it away.





http://www.imageocean.net/


edit to add for posterity - an ad from 1973





http://www.imageocean.net/


----------



## SG688

The B-lite page from the 1976-77 Bianchi holster catalog.

I briefly had the shared use of an issue B-lite, but didn't much like it. It ran down the batteries too quickly ... but that's also a shared usage issue.


----------



## Cosmo7809

I love the internet.


----------



## Bimmerboy

Cosmo - Is the girl thigh holding the Kel-Lite the same girl who's wearing the titan?


----------



## Cosmo7809

Yes:nana:


----------



## ABTOMAT

Thanks for the scans, do you have hi-res versions of those? Great stuff.

I have some dirty paper around here somewhere I'll see about getting together.


----------



## ABTOMAT

Late '70s manual/parts list for standard C-cell models.


----------



## ABTOMAT

I don't actually have hard-copy of this, but here's a huge PDF of a bunch of catalogs and price lists are from a few years around 1972:

http://members.aol.com/abtomat47/flashlights/kelcat.pdf


----------



## willrx

Very, very, nice.


----------



## SG688

ABTOMAT said:


> Thanks for the scans, do you have hi-res versions of those? ...


 
Yes. How do you want them?


----------



## Bimmerboy

Cosmo7809 said:


> Yes:nana:



LOL! :thumbsup:

I remember the full size version in some thread around here. She'd make any flashlight look good... when you finally notice it.


----------



## Zenster

SG688 said:


> The B-lite page from the 1976-77 Bianchi holster catalog.
> 
> I briefly had the shared use of an issue B-lite, but didn't much like it. It ran down the batteries too quickly ... but that's also a shared usage issue.


 
Wow, that's quite a blast from the past!

I all forgot until I saw the Kel-Lite thread, and then it reminded me that I had a large head, 3-D/cell B-Lite way back in the mid 70's or so.
That was decades before I became a "flashaholic".

I've lived in the same house now since 1982, so I'm willing to bet that I might find that old relic buried at the bottom of my closet somewhere with all the other stuff that hasn't seen daylight since the Bee Gees "got down".


----------



## Monocrom

ABTOMAT said:


> I don't actually have hard-copy of this, but here's a huge PDF of a bunch of catalogs and price lists are from a few years around 1972:
> 
> http://members.aol.com/abtomat47/flashlights/kelcat.pdf


 
That was great! :twothumbs

Thank You.


----------



## depusm12

Too bad Kel-Lite isn't still around. Would love to have a modern version of a 3 C Kel-Lite with a large head and 3 or 4 Cree Q5's.


----------



## SG688

ABTOMAT said:


> I don't actually have hard-copy of this, but here's a huge PDF of a bunch of catalogs and price lists are from a few years around 1972:
> 
> http://members.aol.com/abtomat47/flashlights/kelcat.pdf


 
Thanks. 

I have one of those speedloaders for a J frame. Mine is marked "Hunt Engineering Inc." and that's how I remembered them.
I checked the magazine pile: Sure enough, the 1972 Law Enforcement Handgun Digest shows the Kel-Lite speedloader, distributed by ... Safariland.


----------



## ABTOMAT

I have a set of Kel-Lite FirePower speedloaders for a K-frame, I think. Leather by Tex Shoemaker.

Maybe it's because I've had so many of these lights, but I have no interest in a modern light using any of these unique designs. About the only concept I think still has merit is an external barrel switch to allow for a shorter light, but as was proven back in the '70s it's nearly impossible to make a good one. That's why internal pushbuttons like Mag-Lite and Streamlight took over.


----------



## SG688

One point about the aluminum lights of the 70's that the modern flashaholic might not recognize: how expensive they all were. 

Buying a Kel-Lite was a serious investment. Their nominal price of $15 - $20 in 70's dollars converts to $80 - $100 now. Proportionally, that $20 would have been one third to one quarter of the cost of the average cop's pistol. Imagine paying $200 for a Mag-Lite!!


----------



## donkeller7

Your info is right on, don't know where you got it but, good work

Don Keller
[email protected]


----------



## greenLED

:welcome: Don!

(Are you the Don Keller of B-lite, Kel-lite, and Maglite fame?) :bow:


----------



## donkeller7

Your info is right on, don't know where you got it but, good work

Don Keller
[email protected]


----------



## donkeller7

Correct.


----------



## donkeller7

greenLED said:


> :welcome: Don!
> 
> (Are you the Don Keller of B-lite, Kel-lite, and Maglite fame?) :bow:


 
Correct


----------



## greenLED

Wow! Honored to have you on CPF, Sir.


----------



## donkeller7

Thanks, pleasure to be here although I am stuggling to figure this all out.


----------



## ABTOMAT

greenLED said:


> :welcome: Don!
> 
> (Are you the Don Keller of B-lite, Kel-lite, and Maglite fame?) :bow:



Don't forget the Pro-Light, Brinkmann Legend, and I believe ASP Triad.

Welcome aboard, Don. Your products have been a great interest of mine for years. Still have a long way to go with the collection.


----------



## Bimmerboy

ABTOMAT said:


> Don't forget the Pro-Light, *Brinkmann Legend*, and I believe ASP Triad.



Emphasis mine... If you had anything to do with the following, Don, I have a Legend 1 X AAA with the stock forward clickie/twist lockout tailcap sitting right next to me (gave it new life with a MJ Soli drop-in). Love it.

Welcome to CPF!


----------



## donkeller7

Thanks guys, I have a photo of my first Kel-Lite display but can't figure out how to attach it.


----------



## SG688

This is the earliest reference in my 'stack of stuff.' 1969


----------



## SG688

Confirming Abtomat:

[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]The Kel-Lite was the brain child of Donald Keller who began to manufacture it in 1968. In an interview with Don, he told me that the Kel-Lite was designed as a defensive weapon, first, and as an illumination device, second. Finally there was a flashlight which was designed to be used in daily police work and in altercations. [/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Other manufacturers were quick to follow Don into this new market. In 1969-1970, the True-Grit heavy-duty flashlight appeared. Unlike the Kel-Lite, the True-Grit flashlight came apart in various sections. In 1973, the B-Lite, also designed by Don Keller, appeared on the market. One year later, the Pro-Lite Company began marketing the Pro-Lite. Yes, Keller designed the Pro-Lite aluminum model, too. The Pro-Lite was the first rechargeable flashlight. In 1976-1977, the Police Equipment Division of LA Screw Products, Inc., began marketing the Code Four flashlight. The year 1978 gave birth to the Streamlight rechargeable flashlight. Finally, in 1979, MagLite made its appearance. [/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Peters, John G. Jr., _Defensive Tactics with Flashlights_, Reliapon Police Products, Albuquerque, New Mexico. 1982.[/FONT]

[/FONT]


----------



## ABTOMAT

SG688 said:


> :welcome:
> 
> This is the earliest reference in my 'stack of stuff.'




This is very interesting. A fellow CPF member several years ago mentioned that he saw that company selling store-brand flashlights that had obviously been made by Kel-Lite. I think he said they were "Greenwood" brand and had green anodization.


----------



## SG688

This thread may become a historical reference, so I'll add more.

I have a couple of the plastic Pro-Lights but not an aluminum.

I was looking for a pic of the SWAT-room-search model with a cord and remote switch, but found only this.

What I don't have in actual flashlights, I make up for with a pile of old magazines.

1976





http://www.imageocean.net/


----------



## willrx

Very kind of you to post this information, thanks. Do any of your references have similar ads for Maglite? If so, a new thread under that topic may also be of interest here.


----------



## SG688

Roger that. I put the Pro-Lite here since the thread was becoming "anything related to Don Keller."

Mag-Lite ads from 1982, 1983 and 1984 are here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2583957#post2583957

1976 Streamlight here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2585204#post2585204

And some others, here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/204822


----------



## Cosmo7809

You can all thank me for starting this thread by giving me one Kel-Lite each from your collection. :twothumbs

Really enjoying these pictures though. Thanks


----------



## Mike 208

ABTOMAT;

I was the one who wrote about seeing a L.A. Co. Sheriff's Sergeant carrying a green anodized "Kel-Lite", circa 1976. It was a 3-D cell, and had a "flat" tailcap (no spare bulb) and a white slide switch. Stamped on the tailcap (IIRC) were "Greenwood Uniforms, West Covina CA." It was the only green Kel-Lite I ever saw. The color was very similar to the "jade green" Mag-Lite produced for Target stores.


----------



## SG688

This was published in January, 1983, so the deal must have been done in mid to late 1982.








*STREAMLIGHT, INC.*​ 
*EXPANDS PRODUCT LINE WITH ACQUISITION OF KEL-LITE INDUSTRIES*

NORRISTOWN, Pa. — Stream- light, Inc., an originator and a leading manufacturer of high intensity, heavy-duty, rechargeable portable lighting systems for a wide variety of professional, industrial and consumer uses, has acquired the design, manufacturing and assembly operations of Kel-Lite industries, Barstow, Cal., it was announced here today.

“The Kel-Lite acquisition now allows Streamlight to offer a broader choice of high performance, portable lighting with one of the most complete product lines available in the industry,” said C. Bradford Penney, President.

“In particular, the Kel-Lite product line allows Streamlight to penetrate the consumer market and enhance its existing position in its traditional markets,” he said.

Penney outlined additional benefits directly attributable to the Kel-Lite acquisition. He said the move would result in streamlined distribution and greater availability of both the Streamlight and Kel-Lite product lines.

“West coast customers can expect faster distribution of both product lines because of our purchase of the Kel-Lite 15,000 sq. ft. manufacturing facility in Barstow,” Penney explained. “And, the acquisition will permit us to implement an aggressive national marketing strategy characterized by increased competitive pricing in all our markets.”

He said that law enforcement, fire fighting and security will continue as three primary markets for the Streamlight and Kel-Lite product lines. Applications include professional patrol, search, surveillance, inspection, rescue, navigation and non-lethal defense. In addition, the company reports both product lines as having maintenance and inspection applications in a variety of markets including automotive, trucking, marine, utilities, military and government.

“The Kel-Lite product line will also allow us increased penetration into several consumer markets. The sporting goods field — including fishermen, boaters, hikers and campers — needs rugged, high performance, portable lighting at reasonable cost,” Penney noted.

He added that home hardware applications make up another important market for the company.
Streamlight, Inc. has been manufacturing and marketing portable high intensity, rechargeable lighting products through its Norristown office for eight years. Kel-Lite Industries has produced a complete line of heavy-duty, non-rechargeable C and D cell flashlights for 12 years at its Barstow facility. Kel-Lite’s existing work force will remain intact at the Barstow plant, with the addition of a Streamlight general manager, Penney noted.

Streamlight and Kel-lite products will now be designed and manufactured in both the Norristown, Pa., and Barstow, Cal., facilities. Corporate headquarters will remain in Norris- town.

POLICE MARKSMAN JANUARY-FEBRUARY 1983 (page)53


----------



## Flash_Gordon

Greenwood's Uniforms is still in business. I don't know if the West Covina store is still there, but there are others. They have been around for over 50 years and are still a family business in the third or fourth generation. They specialize in law enforcement and other public service uniforms.

I have never seen the light you describe, but a very good bet it was from a special run made for a very large retailer of LE stuff. It would have been a good match for the LA Sheriff's Department which did then, and still does, where dark green uniforms. Greenwood's was a major supplier of uniforms for this huge police department.

Mark





Mike 208 said:


> ABTOMAT;
> 
> I was the one who wrote about seeing a L.A. Co. Sheriff's Sergeant carrying a green anodized "Kel-Lite", circa 1976. It was a 3-D cell, and had a "flat" tailcap (no spare bulb) and a white slide switch. Stamped on the tailcap (IIRC) were "Greenwood Uniforms, West Covina CA." It was the only green Kel-Lite I ever saw. The color was very similar to the "jade green" Mag-Lite produced for Target stores.


----------



## collector76

The Sam Dimas Kel-Lite was assembly and marketing only. Head, face cap, tail cap screw machined by Mag Instrument in Ontario and then taken to Patti Tool and Die in San Dimas for threading, and Patti made the flashlight barrel. Covina Kel-Lite was marketing, sales, machining of barrell, threading of head, face cap, tail cap by Patti under one roof. Barstow Kel-Lite was marketing, sales, machining of all parts under one roof including the reflector and three way switch stamping and 100% increse in productive capability.


----------



## collector76

You have a D-MKL-5. D cell (battery), Meduim (Head) (2.5" dia), 5 (battery), Kel-Lite. Was made in Barstow in the late 70's - 1984. The switch is the second version 304 stainless steel three way with a button to send morse code. First version was riveted onto the barrel, second was secured by screws. Sold for about $25.00 retail. I have noticed some of the lights out today most closely resemble the MKL. The MKL last sold with a internal push button switch, availale in a rechargeable model and a kyrpton bulb. Also in a 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 and 7 cell or battery model. Designed by Norm Nelson, Kel-Lite CEO.


----------



## collector76

Kel-Lite anodized various colors including camoflauge pattern for special orders. Including a Bicentennial, red, white and blue model in 1976.


----------



## cmacclel

Cool the originator of the KEL-LITE......Welcome aboard. I souped one of your light up for a member some time back. It now sports a Duracoat finish and a 10W HID system for around 600 lumens output


----------



## Bimmerboy

donkeller7 said:


> Thanks guys, I have a photo of my first Kel-Lite display but can't figure out how to attach it.



That'd be cool to see!

I think you need a minimum post count, like 10 or 15 posts before you're able to attach pictures (there shouldn't be any problem linking to a photobucket account though).


----------



## Bimmerboy

cmacc - NICE! And I don't mean that lightly... that thing looks fantastic!

This is one hell of a cool thread. :rock:


----------



## SG688

collector76 said:


> ... made in Barstow in the late 70's - 1984. The switch is the second version 304 stainless steel three way with a button to send morse code. First version was riveted onto the barrel, second was secured by screws. ... .


 
As cited by ABTOMAT, the external switch may be a weak point, but at least the screwed on versions - I didn't know about the riveted ones - can be readily taken appart for cleaning and repair. I have had to clean the contacts. [Hey, we're hobbyists! Right?] 

I like the shorter overall length of the light and the easily felt location of the switch. 

My Kel-lite's aren't as bright as my Mag's. I always put that down to a better reflector in the Mag's. If I'm wrong on that, I'm sure I will soon be better informed...


----------



## ABTOMAT

They must not have used riveted external switches very long. I've never even seen photos of one of those.

Also, where do the early Kel-Lites with no location or serial markings fit in? I have a couple with blank tailcaps that appear in design (thin slide switch, for example) to be San-Dimas-vintage.


----------



## willrx

I am thoroughly enjoying this thread. Thanks gents.


----------



## ABTOMAT

Don's original Kel-Lite display:


----------



## willrx

Thanks for sharing. Don't believe I've seen anything close to that before.:thumbsup:


----------



## MorpheusT1

Great Thread!!


The Dsplay pic is not showing for me though..
:candle:


----------



## SG688

Abtomat does not appear to be active at the moment. With his forbearance, I copied the picture and will repost it. I think this is the one.


----------



## seale_navy

very nice... a piece of the history.. i like it..


----------



## Cydonia

Just found this thread. I like this "modern flashlight history" from the "period shortly before my time". 
Nice magazine ads - saved every picture and made a bunch of new folders.

Amazing to have Donald Keller present! It would be interesting to hear more of his thoughts. More of the difficulties and drama of getting the first Kel-Lites made and sold. What his thoughts are on lights of today. What are his thoughts on all the Maglite mods people do!? 

What flashlight does he use today? Would he like a modded Maglite hotwire? How about we all chip in for a top of the line HIII Mag host, super hotwire, a special CPF edition engraved light? :thumbsup:


----------



## JNewell

A 2C Kel-Lite was my first real flashlight back in 1977. I still have it and it still sits on my bedside table (next to a Z3/KT2). I want to give a special greeting and thank-you to Mr. Keller - best wishes to you and your family, sir!


----------



## ABTOMAT

I'm still active, don't nail the lid shut just yet. Wish I'd been spending more time here but I lost enthusiasm for the flashlight gig and dealing with collectors a while back. Still have the collection, though, and next time I clean out the room I'll get the photos some of you guys keep asking for. The last ones I posted were three years out of date, I think.


----------



## [email protected]

That's a nice looking reincarnation of a Kel-lite you've produced there Mac, but then again your work that I've seen is simply amazing :thumbsup:

I doubt I'll ever see a Kel-lite in person unless the few that snuck into Australia exist somewhere unscathed :thinking:


----------



## Bobpuvel

I want one now!!!!


----------



## Cosmo7809

Anyone know where I could get a spare reflector? Thanks!


----------



## ABTOMAT

What size? I have some spares.


----------



## Cosmo7809

It would be for a 5-D cell(I think medium head) Pictures are in my first post. I can send you PP or Cash. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ABTOMAT

That's a medium head. Looks like the only spares I have for that are in the armorer's kit, and I can't break that up.


----------



## Cosmo7809

ABTOMAT said:


> That's a medium head. Looks like the only spares I have for that are in the armorer's kit, and I can't break that up.


No problem, thanks for even considering!


----------



## JNewell

Has anyone done a re-chrome on a reflector?


----------



## SG688

I finally reposted the pictures that were lost when my hosting service went away. btt.


----------



## Boudreaux

Thank you, SG688, for reposting the pics!

I recently acquired a 
KEL-LITE BATONLITE (Patent No. 3737649), Model # BTL-18, 
Serial Number C0050769, Stainless Steel Head, 5C with extender. 
Pictures to follow soon.
 
Your Post #21
KEL-LITE ACCESSORIES
It is shown as a Model # "K-CBL-18"; however mine is clearly stamped "BTL-18"


----------



## ABTOMAT

The lights were often marked differently than the catalogs. It was a fairly loose operation for a long time.

My Batonlites are all marked "BTL." Even in the 1972 catalog they appear as C-BL models.


----------



## stevem_uk

Just tiding through some of my old stuff making room for the holiday guests and found my KEL-LITE, served me well for several years but had do swap it for the Mag-Lite when I needed more lite.

Strange thing is I can remember some of the dings in it but cannot place how or where I bought it.

Medium head plastic slide switch, flat base with Barstow production site marked on it serial number 6592071. Never seen another in the UK but with such a high serial number must be some over here, anyone able to date it.

steve


----------



## Billy Ram

One of the toughest lights I've had was a early model Streamlight 5 D cell that came with a bright halogen bulb. It had a med. head and no knurling on the body or tail cap. The switch boot was like a bulls eye. It was the brightest thing you could get back then besides a Big Jim sealed beam.
Billy


----------



## merrimac

stevem_uk said:


> Just tiding through some of my old stuff making room for the holiday guests and found my KEL-LITE, served me well for several years but had do swap it for the Mag-Lite when I needed more lite.
> 
> Strange thing is I can remember some of the dings in it but cannot place how or where I bought it.
> 
> Medium head plastic slide switch, flat base with Barstow production site marked on it serial number 6592071. Never seen another in the UK but with such a high serial number must be some over here, anyone able to date it.
> 
> steve


 I have DA912691, Barststow, new early 1979 issued by Miami P.D. (never been used)


----------



## ABTOMAT

stevem_uk said:


> Just tiding through some of my old stuff making room for the holiday guests and found my KEL-LITE, served me well for several years but had do swap it for the Mag-Lite when I needed more lite.
> 
> Strange thing is I can remember some of the dings in it but cannot place how or where I bought it.
> 
> Medium head plastic slide switch, flat base with Barstow production site marked on it serial number 6592071. Never seen another in the UK but with such a high serial number must be some over here, anyone able to date it.
> 
> steve



This is a C-cell light, right? I have a few in that range. One's over 9800000. I assume that the numbers don't correlate directly to production quantity. Mid '70s probably.


----------



## Metatron

one of the most enjoyable threads i have had the pleasure of reading folks, this is what its all about for me:twothumbs


----------



## stevem_uk

Hi Abtomat

Yes a 4 C-cell model with squared off end cap. This must have been a mail order purchase, with some belt rig, possibly Safariland. 

Steve


----------



## Cosmo7809

Hello all, if anyone has a spare reflector to a medium sized head laying around I can take it off your hands


----------



## Boudreaux

These are two posts from *flashlightmuseum.com. *These are only two of the 99 comments listed under *5 Cell Law Enforcement Kel-Lite.* Several years ago Andy Studer purchased the entire *Kel-Lite Industries Inc. Collection* from the original maker/designer *Norman Nelson*. I felt some of you may be interested in this information.

[SIZE=-1]*Andy* on Mar 14, 2008 - 5:23 PM [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]about 2 years ago I purchased the entire KEL-LIGHT Industries Inc. Collection from the original maker/designer Norman Nelson. Not knowing much about the product just liking antiques. I purchased the machines, and all product left from the production facility. I also have all replacement parts for most KEL-LITE products Plus all Prototypes produced and not, starting from 1948. If anyone needs Parts or repair I have the capabilities. I also have the tooling and molds to make new of what is a great product. This is not my buisness just a hobby! [email protected] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]*Andy Studer* on Apr 8, 2010 - 9:23 AM [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]I still have a huge amount of parts for all Kel-lites , and about 50 kel-lites intacked most working ,half new or like new. I have been repairing and reviving about 4 kel-lites a month just off of the posts that I left on here about 2 years ago. email me with you issues , I may be able to help. I am interested in selling all of my inventory so email for pictures. [email protected] Thank you and lets get these icons back in service , Andy [/SIZE]


----------



## dvb288

Found this old ad from Desert Mag from 1968. You've gotta love those 1968 prices:


"Heavy-Duty Flashlight
Young deputy sheriff Don Keller's
new idea in flashlights fills so obvious
a need it seems long overdue.
How many flashlights have you
ruined by merely dropping them on
the rocks? Peace officers go through
a couple dozen flashlights every
year. Keller's research resulted in
an extremely tough unit made of
aluminum alloy with 3/16" wall
thickness, an unbreakable lexan lens,
a nylon swich cap and an extra-wide
"Elector that throws a powerful pinpoint
beam. To demonstrate, Keller
slammed the new Kel-Lite flashlight
against a wood-rail fence. It sustained
no damage and still worked
perfectly. The exterior of this black
anodized light has been knurled to
give it a pebbly-looking no-slip grip.
Three sizes are available: a 3-cell for
$14.50; 4-cell at $15.50; and a powerful
5-cell at $16.50. Search-and-
Rescue teams, outdoorsmen, and
peace officers will find it a solid product.
Order from Kel-Lite Industries,
P.O. Box 424, San Dimas, Calif.
91773."


----------



## sarens

*Re: KEL-LITE INDUSTRIES - Flashlights*



ABTOMAT said:


> Kel-Lite was founded 1968-69, Don Keller left in 1972 and the company moved from Covina to Barstow, eventually went under and was bought out by Streamlight around 1983.
> 
> The metal combination switches started about 1976 and the medium head followed. Yours is probably towards to the end of the production run due to the knurled tailcap. Those were late on the scene. Also could be a replacement part--they were sold as spares.
> 
> The market prices of these things have been going up over the last couple years due to a couple very determined collectors, now it's fairly crazy. Ones that are for sale out of the spotlight (no pun intended) rarely attact much action and are usually $10 flashlights.
> 
> About a third of these are Kel-Lites, although the photo's now almost two years out of date.


----------



## sarens

I have a question to any antique value to these old Flashlights?
mine is #C0058839 made in Barstow, California.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## ABTOMAT

There's some value. Depends on the model, options, and condition. Prices could be $15-150.


----------



## H-2 CHARLIE

I have a early 5 cell D kel-lite unit it says SAN DIMAS and has no ser. # it does have a slide switch and was factory ingraved with my uncles name on it . i need some new parts . What is this early light worth ?


----------



## H-2 CHARLIE

cool , i got it repaired myself after blowing a few bulbs out . could not figure what happened but its working great now a 5 cell kel-lite with san dimas on it .


----------



## 4xdog

For Christmas 1978 (or 1979 -- memory fades...) I wanted to give my brother one of those heavy-duty flashlights we saw the police carrying. I was in college, he was in high school. machined aluminum, black anodized flashlight just wasn't something you could run down to Walmart to buy in southeastern Ohio in those days. There really weren't tactical flashlights in those days. In fact, there weren't Walmarts there those days either.

I found one at a police supply store on the near south side of Columbus. A narrow-head, 3-D Kel-Lite, s/n DA909723. Dave loved it and kept it close at hand for decades. When he passed away unexpectedly and far too young three years ago it came back to me. It's a bit worn, but not near worn out. I use it every few days it seems. Not the brightest light I have and a big honker for its output. But it just feels right. It'll be around long after others will be forgotten.

Good products and good design just lasts. These old Kel-Lites are a classic. Thanks to all for the info in this thread.

Don


----------



## Jarvert2007

I came across this forum today looking for a new plastic lens for my Kel-Lite 7 C cell baton light. It has some scratches and a little discoloration. I have had mine since about 1975. I worked security for Rochester Institute of Technology and University of Rochester (NY) putting my way through school. At that time, we were not allowed to carry batons, so the Kel-Lite was a "legal" alternative for us. 

As advertised, it was very durable and this light has gone through 1/4 plywood, window glass and even the back window glass of an automobile. It was a tool, as well as a flashlight.

One last note on this light . . . I have the "judo" cap on the end of it. That is the cap that offers a small extension in length, with special edging cut into it by what I image was a lathe. 

I still keep this light next to the driver's seat in my car. I never know when I may need to see something in the darkness.


----------



## Jarvert2007

I bought my Kel-Lite 7 "C" cell flashlight in 1975. I was working security for Rochester Institute of Technology and University of Rochester as a way of paying for college. We weren't allowed to carry batons, so the Baton-Lite was a great alternative. It had great light output and enough heft, that it went through 1/4 inch ply wood, window glass and car window glass in emergency situations.

Something that I added to mine was the "Judo" end cap. This cap, apparently spun on a lathe had edges cut into it.

I still use my Kel-Lite. I am about to feed it another 7 c cells. The winter cold has not been kind to the ones that were in it. 

I discovered this forum, when I went to search for a replacement plastic lens (this one has scratches and some minor discoloring). Also, I was looking for the best bulb on the market for it.


----------



## Gratefulcaver

"Streamlight also used a collection what I assume were leftover '70s era Kel-Lite parts to make a weird little 2C light with a twist bezel."

I think I just found one of these at our local Flea Market ...


----------



## PHeller

I have a Streamlight Excalibur with the rubber bullseye switch (1970's?) I think I'd try to and modify it, but it appears to have a different switch system than the Maglite's allen key. How do you remove it?


----------



## 1011Tristar

Jarvert2007 - Hi... I bought my 3 cell Kel-Lite, and then my 6-cell (both C) when working as a student officer at RITs Protective Services in 1977 & 1978...small world!

I still have my 6 cell - it's in pretty good shape, but does show some signs of use. The tail cap shows that it was made in Barstow. About seven or eight years ago I found a Kel-Lite Batonlite on Craigslist. The gentleman selling it used to work in or own a police supply store, and this light was left over. It was never used...it just has some marks from knocking around the store. It's a C cell model, is 18" long, has a stainless steel (from what I was told) bezel, and a slightly rounded tail cap. The odd thing is that other than the serial number, there are no markings on the light. The Kel-Lite name isn't there, no place of manufacture,... and nothing on the tail cap, either. Somewhere I even have the paperwork that came with the light. Does anyone have an idea what it's worth?


----------



## Pleasantp

Hi there, you have quite a collection of Stud-lites. I'm coming to you for information. I have two 7D cell and two 5C cell lights, with small lenses. One 7D is brand new and still in the box. The other is used, but in excellent condition. It's a rare blue anodized finish. The two 5C lights are used but in excellent condition. I'm thinking of selling, but have no idea of what they are worth. Can you help me with the value of these? These are from the early 1970s.

Thanks
Kim
[email protected]






ABTOMAT said:


> Kel-Lite was founded 1968-69, Don Keller left in 1972 and the company moved from Covina to Barstow, eventually went under and was bought out by Streamlight around 1983.
> 
> The metal combination switches started about 1976 and the medium head followed. Yours is probably towards to the end of the production run due to the knurled tailcap. Those were late on the scene. Also could be a replacement part--they were sold as spares.
> 
> The market prices of these things have been going up over the last couple years due to a couple very determined collectors, now it's fairly crazy. Ones that are for sale out of the spotlight (no pun intended) rarely attact much action and are usually $10 flashlights.
> 
> About a third of these are Kel-Lites, although the photo's now almost two years out of date.


----------



## magellan

Very cool. Good luck with your research and sale as those are true classics.


----------



## Sneakyblonde

Hi all,
I am new here.
I know this is an older thread, but like me, someone might stumble on it and find this information helpful.
I ordered Kel-ite replacement parts from the Kel-ite website. 
I wasn't sure of the exact part, so I included my phone number.
This morning I got a call from Mr. Don Keller himself!
I have my original Kel-ite parts on the way!
If you have repair questions or need parts, the Kel-ite site is the place to go. 
Mr. Keller was very helpful. He spends his spare time buying old Kel-ite flashlights and selling used parts.
He mentioned he was a former L.A. cop and told me part of his fascinating history. 
I hope this helps all of you find parts for your much beloved and and slightly abused Kel-ite flashlights.
I have used my 5 cell "C" daily, since I bought it in the early 1970'S, until recently when the spring went missing. I am thrilled to have an original replacement part on the way.


----------



## bykfixer

Awesome!!
I regret not commenting on this post until today.

Good to know you got parts and that Don is still doing well.


----------



## snakebite

Is there any correlation between serial numbers and date of mfr?
I have a 6c #6590378.
It has a flat cap no knurling,barstow stamp,and a supposedly second gen bulb retainer with a spring.
Also has slide switch without the momentary button.


----------



## ABTOMAT

snakebite said:


> Is there any correlation between serial numbers and date of mfr?
> I have a 6c #6590378.
> It has a flat cap no knurling,barstow stamp,and a supposedly second gen bulb retainer with a spring.
> Also has slide switch without the momentary button.



As far as I can tell serial numbers are sequential rather than containing a date code, but there are different numbering schemes so I don't know for sure, or if they accurately reflect production numbers. I have a 5C light that's very close to yours--6591727.

Your design represents the overwhelming majority of C-cell models.


----------

